
Is unit testing doomed?  - raju
http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20080811/tc_infoworld/108602
======
stcredzero
The story is the same as it was in the 90's. Most shops are culturally
resistant to Unit Testing. Most management is too short sighted to appreciate
the benefits. Unit test correctly, and you will still be in the world-beating
minority.

It's no wonder that Python and Ruby have unit testing cultures. They don't
have the measure of safety that static typing gives. To safely refactor in
those languages, one really should be unit testing. As a result, many projects
end up unit testing and come out ahead.

